# Bumpfire on its way



## 2a (Feb 28, 2015)

I have a cmmg ar-15... (In pic below next to the AK)

Hope this fits! Can't wait to try it! (Darn slickguns... Always tempting me with deals)


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Looks like fun to me. Check out the hillbilly version on youtube. The use a rubber band from behind the trigger to in front of the mag. They spit those 50 cent cartridges out so fast you can hardly even count them.
GW


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

I see somebody is now making something similar for the Ruger 10/22.

It's becoming difficult to resist the urge to order one of those...


----------

